
Benchmarking IP and Unix domain sockets (for real, and under Docker) - rcarmo
https://blog.myhro.info/2017/01/benchmarking-ip-and-unix-domain-sockets-for-real
======
dozzie
> Avoid Docker forwarded ports in production environments.

The general rule is rather "avoid Docker networking in production
environments". Docker does heavy magic to isolate programmers and operators
from details about network configuration. (A corollary: good luck with
figuring things out when it breaks or when you need any non-standard setup.)

> Ports can be easier to manage, instead of a bunch of files, when dealing
> with multiple processes

Using TCP port is similar to setting 0666 permissions on a directory/file. Who
cares about those ridiculous things like user and service accounts? Modern
applications don't need no stinking credentials isolation.

